

JavaScript's Popularity Declined in 2010 According to TIOBE Index - geuis
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/javascripts-popularity-decline.php

======
mindcrime
I don't know about you guys, but I don't put a whole lot of stock in the TIOBE
methodology. I think it gives - at best - a _very_ vague indication of the
relative popularity of these languages. To the point that, IMO, a 1.12% year
over year change is essentially meaningless.

~~~
wccrawford
Yeah. I've seen more (good) articles about Javascript in the past year than
any 2 years previous. I just don't see it.

------
azrealus
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-reasons-for-the-decline-
of...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-reasons-for-the-decline-of-
JavaScripts-TIOBE-score-during-2010)

